# New member with Vida Mar



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Katir (Jan 10, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Gkeirn (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome. I spent the majority of my shift years assigned to a truck company... good times.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like your tow rig is a bit overkill.

Welcome to the madness.


----------



## Maly (12 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Sweet!! They’re currently building one for meeeeeeee!🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Gen 2 (5 mo ago)

First time positing to this group. Is anyone else having trouble with Vida Mar Boats? They have shut down and taken 10’s of thousands of dollars from at least two customers purchasing the VMB27 (myself included). We are looking to get a group of people in the same “boat” for further action. Feel free to message, thank you


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

I bought this boat almost brand new but from someone who bought from Vida Mar. Previous owner built it and then got transferred out of town. I dealt with them getting quotes on boat leading up to this purchase, and they were very responsive. I dealt with them after due to some title issues from previous owner and VIN not being on boat. Again very responsive and sent another VIN tag along with some swag. 
Previous owner found out he was getting transferred back this summer and reached out to me to see if I was interested in selling it back, but I declined. He said he was going to have them do another one, so I guess that says something. I"ll try and reach out to him and ask.


----------



## Gen 2 (5 mo ago)

Unfortunately, I got to watch him build all those 16’s while not one 27 got finished. The Hull 1 owner drove down and confiscated his boat a couple weeks ago. It was unfinished, nothing bonded together (except for the stringer grid) and without any of the electronics he paid for or plumbing complete. The shop was empty except for molds and some boats. Hopefully the guy that sold you your 16 didn’t loose any money trying to get another one.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Sux so bad. I was hoping to get one of the 16 hulls as it looks to be a lengthened version of the old skiff I rebuilt. Hopefully you guys get your boats or money


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome. Simple is gooder!!


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow that is sad to hear. Hopefully the 16 mold gets scooped up and continues to get made. Its a cool li rig.


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Since this thread got brought back up, here’s a couple pics of mine as it is now. Hopefully adding an ipilot this week


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Gatorbig said:


> Sux so bad. I was hoping to get one of the 16 hulls as it looks to be a lengthened version of the old skiff I rebuilt. Hopefully you guys get your boats or money


Just curious, what hull? I don't think I have ever seen it really anywhere “advertised” online but when I was talking to them about building me one , they told me they took a skimmer 14, lengthened it and made a few other modifications.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Grandpa's skiff restore-1973 Cherokee 14'


Lurking here last year inspired me to restore my late grandfather's old boat. I learned to fish in it and scull from the stern. I intend to fish it some and teach my kids from it as well. I took care of initial demo and clean up intending to add a cap and floor myself. I consulted a relative...




www.microskiff.com






Looks similar to skimmer and a few others. Never found any info online about it. Have see 1 other rebuilt with decks and guy lives in my neighborhood crazy. But it does the job just wanted a longer version...


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Right on. I see the similarities especially with the swept down bow. 

I liked the extra length with the smaller beam. I wanted something that would fit in garage with my jeep without needing to moved stuff all around to get boat out. I also have two areas that I’d like to start fishing that are 9.9 and below , so thinking it would at least be a lil better suited for that. I scored a 8hp 2 smoke zuke, I’ve yet to try but vida mar said it _could_ plane it if I kept it light. I’m a lil skeptical on that


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Mine did well with 8hp 2stroke but obviously shorter hull.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

barnburner4444 said:


> Been a bay boat guy for years and have outgrown the platform so gonna try the two boat thing. Get something bigger with some comforts to make momma happy and a lil micro for me and the boy for creeks and foood tides .
> Talked to Vida Mar guys during summer with what I was thinking about and they sent me pics of one they had just built almost exactly like I wanted. Just so happen to find that boat on FB marketplace so picked it up almost brand new with 5 hours on it.
> I stripped it of the few things OG owner had added and gonna set it up like I wanted.
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Gatorbig said:


> Mine did well with 8hp 2stroke but obviously shorter hull.


Good to hear


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey man that's cool. Welcome. Also love the tow rigs!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

barnburner4444 said:


> Been a bay boat guy for years and have outgrown the platform so gonna try the two boat thing. Get something bigger with some comforts to make momma happy and a lil micro for me and the boy for creeks and foood tides .
> Talked to Vida Mar guys during summer with what I was thinking about and they sent me pics of one they had just built almost exactly like I wanted. Just so happen to find that boat on FB marketplace so picked it up almost brand new with 5 hours on it.
> I stripped it of the few things OG owner had added and gonna set it up like I wanted.
> 
> ...


That’s a cool looking skiff all you need is a PP platform


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> That’s a cool looking skiff all you need is a PP platform


See updates pics down a few posts


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Wow, sad to hear. Times are rough allover and I’m wishing the best for them and everyone involved!!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Your styling now


----------

